# Show me your funniest betta photos!



## Bettabubble3

Show me your funniest betta photos! I wanna see funny ones  This is mine of blaze saying " Oh no you didn't!"


----------



## doggyhog

BACK OFF! ~ Jello


----------



## AlexXx

I WAS SLEEEPING TURN THE LIGHT OFF!


----------



## sunkissedinCA

"whatchoo say to me woman?!"


----------



## bettamama

I don't know if you will think it's funny, but this is the first few times he had went in and out of his "cave" and he would keep staring at me everytime he came out. It was like "peek a boo", or it was for me anyhow.


----------



## sunkissedinCA

lol aww how cute


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

bettamama said:


> I don't know if you will think it's funny, but this is the first few times he had went in and out of his "cave" and he would keep staring at me everytime he came out. It was like "peek a boo", or it was for me anyhow.


 XD whenever I look at your avie/this picture I keep thinking of him saying "HELP! I'M BEING EATEN!" =0

XD I love the "whatcoo say to me woman?" lol.

all of these are really cute! =]


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

sorry I accidentally double posted. =[


----------



## nochoramet

Mom, srsly, enuff wif de pitures. Ees annoying.


----------



## Bettabubble3

Haha funnny


----------



## Jupiter

Nyx, Gloria, and Aigis making a C shape! 










Now I just need the rest of my girls to make a Y, M, and A...


----------



## doggyhog

Heheh


----------



## Jupiter

Lol Doggyhog! That`s so cute.


----------



## nochoramet

Haha little fishy that's not a good idea for you!


----------



## ledosholas

i can't get a pic of Aristotle doing this but he plays with his filter letting it suck him up and then we swims away and does it again. (he can't get up in the tube cause it's covered) hopefully i'll get a pic of it someday


----------



## bloo97

Half Flare! :lol:
100_3015.jpg


----------



## mysquishy

All of my pics of Taji look funny because he has the biggest outy lips ever!

"I'm a lion! ROOOAAARRR!"



















Look at those fat lips. lol









"I'm gonna go pout"









"Give me a kiss"











Stttrrretch!









"Get outta my face"


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics!!


----------



## metalbetta

Here are a couple of recent ones.

Nina was just hanging out in her shell, she noticed my shadow and came out looking annoyed.










Cameron was spaced out when I took this picture... his mouth is "gaping".









Winston after about 10 minutes worth of me taking pictures of him. He was just about fed up. So he glared at me. Yes, fish can do that.











I'm sure some of you have seen this one before, Tifa really doesn't like cameras. Instead of hiding, he tries attacking it. 











Enjoy!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth

Cameron reminds me of my ex boyfriend Cameron...
haha they got the same name.
and the same expression, and they are both white gingers lmao 
okay yours is more blonde lol.
that is great, you all have nice pictures.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth

Yo I am so gunna win the staring contest.
Spoofs face makes me laugh out loud in real life, 
I mean gah look, it is THE nasty face lol








Really, no no just, really? You gunna take pictures of me looking like this? LOOK AT ME MOM. lol narration for akira


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

:tongue: My Funny Fish faces from the front of Kitty and Gary :mrgreen:


----------



## Fermin




----------



## Neelie

i wave at youuu!









mummy! therez a bubble in ma' tank!!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Simon's Cat wants to be fed some of my Betta's fish pellets too! LOL

Simon's Cat By: Simon Tofield

Male fish in photo: Greg
Female fish in photo: Kitty


----------



## Fermin

Kitty Whiskers said:


> Simon's Cat wants to be fed some of my Betta's fish pellets too! LOL
> 
> Simon's Cat By: Simon Tofield
> 
> Male fish in photo: Greg
> Female fish in photo: Kitty


AAHHHHH Simon's Cat is one of the greatest YouTube series ever! Ranks up there with Charlie the Unicorn! Love your pic!


----------



## metalbetta

Shun the non-believer, Fermin, Shun the non-believer!!! lol


----------



## nochoramet

Arg they took my friggen kidney!


----------



## Betta Slave

Put a banana in your ear.... XD

"You gotz bloodwurmz fur meh?"









"Why hello thar."









"Fear meh!"










It's hard to get really funny pics. >.<


----------



## Fermin

You guys are awesome! Ring ring. Hello?

^^Betta Slave - your "Fear Meh" photo is priceless! He's trying so hard to look like a tough guy, but he just can't get rid of that cute lil face! lol


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Fermin said:


> AAHHHHH Simon's Cat is one of the greatest YouTube series ever! Ranks up there with Charlie the Unicorn! Love your pic!


Yeah I'm so addicted to Simon's Cat Videos on Youtube! He is my new favorite cartoon cat :tongue:


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

My mom's cat Autumn sniffing Gary my male Betta as Kitty my female Betta watches. It is like they are talking to her. In the other picture Autumn looks shocked as if to say "You will never guess what those fish just told me!" LOL


----------



## bloo97

lol You guys are so funny!


----------



## nochoramet

Oh man I'm loving that last one, the kitty does look like she's shocked!


----------



## Euphie101

I love your photots Kitty Whiskers! They made me laugh!!


----------



## Fermin

Kitty
Those photos are awesome! I love how both your bettas are looking up at your cat, waiting for her to give them their pellets lol.


----------



## Hermitpaws

to funny!!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow that is one weird looking cat!!!


----------



## MrVampire181

These are betta fry incase you don't know:

Goo goo gaga

View attachment 17272


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> These are betta fry incase you don't know:
> 
> Goo goo gaga
> 
> View attachment 17272


Haha MrV, the little goo goo gaga quote made me giggle!:lol:


----------



## bloo97

lol


----------



## JaspersANGEL

First one is of Charlie "I blend in so perfectly, try to find me"

Second is of Jasper "Something weird is happening to me, don't take pictures!"

View attachment 17284


View attachment 17285


Sorry I suck at this, making funny captions, but I did have a laugh at all u other guy's pics!
Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Alex09

First thing that came to mind when I saw this pic... So I made a poster! 









Dont worry. So far Gabe has been playing nice and leaving the cories alone. Yes, I bought 3 julii cories from a LFS today (first time there - was impressed very nice, clean, decorated tanks). Gabriel flared once or twice when they were in the bag but then he ignored them. He might get curious and follow them around a bit but he generally keeps to himself. Im keeping my fingers crossed that everyting will turn out well. Only time will tell I guess. The cories are CUTE! unfortunately I cant tell them apart so they have no names. they're just known as "the crowd". I had my driftwood covered in some white gunk (normal for new wood) and an hour later its perfectly clean! 0_0


----------



## KenzieSK

too cute, lol


----------



## CodeRed

>.> Coward.









The sides of tanks kind of warp them o.o


----------



## puppyrjjkm

that's so funny Alex! i love it


----------



## KenzieSK

king of the fishies









He likes to party!


----------



## Fermin

Lol those are hilarious


----------



## bloo97

:nicefish: :thumbsup:


----------



## Max99

Nice Pics


----------



## dramaqueen

Very cute!


----------



## bettalover2033

They all made me laugh!:lol:


----------



## Hermitpaws

Ok heres mine (sorry if it take up the whole page?) this is Chaos.


----------



## metalbetta

Eh, why not. Here's Winston being pouty.


----------



## nochoramet

Dawww!! I love that one!! Too cute


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Gary mad at me after I put him in his new bowl. ha ha he has a frown on his face too!


----------



## 52cherish

*Hi little snail*

Out newest addition Glowda was checking out one of his tiny tankmates...


----------



## JaspersANGEL

I just took this really cute one of Romad against crow. heheheh


----------



## Romad

JaspersANGEL said:


> I just took this really cute one of Romad against crow. heheheh


 
Romad??? :shock:


----------



## JaspersANGEL

ya hehehe umm after i gave him that name DQ noticed that he had the same name as u..and she thought I named him after u heheh lol no
in this case Romad is a variation of Nomad and Roam from the too fast too furious movie, there's a story behind his name, I like to give my bettas significant names if i can.

U can read the story under Romad aka Roam


----------



## JD3P

I think Kitty Whiskers cat had some bad intentions in mind, what else could possibly explain that face! Haha =P

Here is Pringle, he is so hostile, always looking for a fight!

I think the caption to this should be: "WHATCHU LOOKIN' AT?! I WILL FIGHT JOO!"

View attachment 18819


----------



## eclover09

"Yeah, biotch, I see you with that camera!"











"Heeeyy, heeeyyy, don't touchy my ball! I'm watching you!"


----------



## BlackberryBetta

That ball is so cool! Where did you get it?


----------



## 52cherish

*wow, nice idea*

That ball is a kids toy. You can get it at all big stores in the toy department. It supposed to help them to learn to catch balls. Their fingers will just get into the holes and thus it doesn't slip through their fingers. I think, I will put ours in the tank as well.


----------



## demonr6

I have two to post but they are really in sequence..

Max lives in a nice little tank in my office. I have my back to him most of the day but on occasion I will turn around when I am having one of those moments that I need some serenity now. He can be doing any myriad of things.. swimming around, floating on one of the many plants or most disturbing is hiding under the bridge and staring at me. It really creeps me out sometimes you know? Well i decided the next time I catch him doing a Spooky Fish on me I would catch him in the act and post it on the forum. Sure enough I turn around and Max is giving me the stink eye so I grab my iPhone and take a pic.



Now this is where it gets amusing.. he sees me take the picture and what does he do? He turns his back on me literally and swims into the recess below the bridge.. hide and seek or FU human?!


----------



## Crazykat

Well,
I don't really have a funny picture, but this is a funny movie. I had a cory in my quarantine box in the tank and I was trying to get him to eat, so I gave him bloodworms. Which Dory could see from under the box. Frustration and hilarity ensued.

http://s1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/Crazykat98/?action=view&current=012.mp4


----------



## darkangel216

*You Can't See Me!*

Houdini hiding in the dragon's mouth.


----------



## nochoramet

The video with Dory was hilarious! Poor fella, he was really angry about not being able to get to those bloodworms


----------



## rosefoo

lol I love all of these!


----------



## Dragonlady




----------



## demonr6

darkangel216 said:


> Houdini hiding in the dragon's mouth.


Holy crap! I have that same dragon.. how does that fishy get in and out of there!! Heck my ghost shrimp get in there and they are lost for hours. I almost get to the verge of sending in a Coast Guard rescue swimmer.


----------



## alidawn15

Dobby


----------



## darkangel216

demonr6 said:


> Holy crap! I have that same dragon.. how does that fishy get in and out of there!! Heck my ghost shrimp get in there and they are lost for hours. I almost get to the verge of sending in a Coast Guard rescue swimmer.


I was worried the first time he wriggled his way into it, that's when this picture was taken. After watching him for about a minute he casually wriggled out and has done so multiple times since.


----------



## bettalover2033

@eclover09: I have a ball like that


----------



## Aluyasha

@MetalBetta: That glaring one of Winston is priceless!

@MySquishy: Taji has some epic flaring power!


----------



## BettasAreBomb

Awwww dobbly is so cute is it after the dobbly from harry potter or wut


----------



## alidawn15

Yes . That was taken the day he was taken out of his cup so his pectoral fins are a lot darker now in the big tank.


----------



## Aluyasha

Beau:








Gyger:








Stahl (r.i.p):
















Finger:








Pug:
















Melvin:
















Mandala:








Abacus:








Cannibal Johnson:








Pinkerton:








And finally Oddess (r.i.p.):








I know it is a Goldfish but it is funny reguardless. 
Sorry for the pic storm!


----------



## chelsmarie23

Aluyasha, your goldfish is hilarious. It looks like he's saying "Oh my gosh!!!" c:


----------



## Aluyasha

He wanted food.


----------



## PewPewPew

View attachment 23823


He does this sometimes...Just stares at Olive for an eternity XD Rarely attacks him, but often bumps into him when he goes to rest on the bottom because hes like impossible to see on the marbles lmao!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

"Wossat? That flashy thing again!?"


----------



## mitchkin5

Thats Hilarious!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Thanks!


----------



## YoshesMom

* clears throat * la la la la la LAAAA!!
Flynn sings opera


----------



## bettafish15

LOL that is too cute!


----------



## BettasForever

so cute~~~


----------



## tokala

Nomin' out.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Ha ha!! Singing opera, thats a good one. X3


----------



## YoshesMom

Flynn and I are pleased you like his singing


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Here is another one of Spot. 

"Ill take you all together!! Bring it on!!"


----------



## BlackberryBetta

P.J. flaring at me and a little photo editing! lol








Thats my entry for betta of the month! Please vote for me!


----------



## Neil D

Haha! They're like: "You steppin'? You steppin' to betta? What makes you think I won't CUT you?" Lol


----------



## callmeconfused

"My Pea!"


----------



## lilchiwolf

Hiding from the camera


----------



## FuulieQ

Escargot.


----------



## Neil D

He's like: ooooooh! What's this? Pwetty....


----------



## copperarabian

I think this makes him look like he has teddy bear ears lol


----------



## BlueHaven

Hahaha,
this thread made me laugh. C:

The last picture, is really cute!
- copperarabian!


----------



## babyk

this thread is such a good idea. makes me smile so much after being at work all day...anyway here are two of Apollo being cute in his new house


----------



## Neil D

The last one is like:"spongebob!!! Stay away from me!! "


----------



## babyk

haha you are so right Neil D. lol didnt even think about that. too funny.

and here is one of the newest Hercules










"You talkin to me?"


----------



## Neil D

"you talkin to me? You talkin to me?! YOU TALKIN TO ME?!? oh, sorry, it looked like you was talkin to me. My mistake..."


----------



## babyk

lol he is precious.


----------



## mabarcomb

This is a couple of pics of my office fish, Karl (he is named after Karl Pilkington, because when I have the radio show on, it is the only time the fish will sit still 

The first two are of him and my flowers. After I set them near his tank he spent hours just staring at them  As if he was trying to work out if the flowers were a threat, or if they went with the decor of his tank. He looks confused and contemplative all at the same time. "I don't know how I feel about these flowers... Are they going to stay here? Do I have to look at them? Are they looking at me?"

The last is of Karl hiding from the camera. It seems that it is common for our fish to get fed up with us, and retreat the best way they can. Karl hides in his shark. It seems he would rather pretend to be eaten then have his picture taken a hundred times 

I can't get a good pic of him flaring and dancing with his mirror, because he won't sit still, so here is a link for a video I posted on You Tube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT50XC82vhE
I love this video because when he gets all worked up about the possibility of another fish in his tank he flares at everything. The mirror, the camera, the mirror, the camera, the flowers, the mirror, innicent bystanders...


----------



## Neil D

The shark scares me


----------



## sayurasem

haha.


----------



## bettalover2033

sayurasem said:


> haha.


haha that red one in the back is very pretty! I love female VT's they are just too cute!


----------



## newfiedragon

copperarabian said:


> I think this makes him look like he has teddy bear ears lol


 
Even though I know it's a male, my first thought was Princess Leia's hair...


----------



## newfiedragon

Here's one of my boy, Helios (RIP) being silly. He loved getting his pic taken.

"I am curvy...like letter 'S'..."


----------



## Neil D

Haha he looks like repunzel! Lol


----------



## Veronica

This thread is such a good idea. By it's nature this website lends itself towards the heavy side of problems and sad fishies (and it is so helpful - glad it's here!). This is a welcome bit of light-heartedness!


----------



## SillyCone

I love this one, looks like he's trying to be a sea-horse on the wrong way... xDDD!


----------



## bettalover2033

newfiedragon said:


> Here's one of my boy, Helios (RIP) being silly. He loved getting his pic taken.
> 
> "I am curvy...like letter 'S'..."


In this picture he looks like a girl with hair lol. Very cute!


----------



## Neil D

Haha he's a blonde! Hehe


----------



## bettalover2033

Lol!


----------



## neonqueencobra

*Ace Being funny I just had to blingee it*

 Gotta Love a Player


----------



## Neil D

Lol


----------



## germanchick09

enough with the pictures....talk to the butt


----------



## alidawn15

germanchick09 said:


> enough with the pictures....talk to the butt


That pose is very familiar.


----------



## MikiMaki

Kiss me.....kiiiissssss mmeeeee!!!


----------



## MaggieLynn

Here are two of my girls om nom nom'n


----------



## Neil D

Lol the first one was HYSTERICAL!


----------



## MaggieLynn

That is Gloria and she will usually do that at feeding time. Just carry a pellet around for a bit then eat it, or try to eat another one with one in her mouth already.


----------



## Neil D

Lol that is funny! So is MikiMaki's pic.


----------



## copperarabian

I know there's already a bunch of yawning Betta photos but here's another anyway XD


----------



## bettalover2033

copperarabian said:


> I know there's already a bunch of yawning Betta photos but here's another anyway XD


If you look at the bottom of his stretching mouth you can see the blue color invasion there.


----------



## copperarabian

bettalover2033 said:


> If you look at the bottom of his stretching mouth you can see the blue color invasion there.


That's not bad right?


----------



## bettalover2033

copperarabian said:


> That's not bad right?



No haha. I think it looks great! Very unique and pretty!:-D:lol:

BL2033.

P.S: Dont worry if there was ever anything wrong with a betta, i will notify you or the owner ASAP.


----------



## Neil D

LOL copperarabian!

That is plain silly!


----------



## fishman12

I have one, will post it soon!


----------



## newfiedragon

"Oh me nerves!!!! What is that!?" :shock2:









Newf meets his new buddy...


----------



## Shimizoki

lol thats great.


----------



## Pitluvs

Our new guy ben...










And my profile pic, Venom stickin his nose up at me lol


----------



## copperarabian

bettalover2033 said:


> No haha. I think it looks great! Very unique and pretty!:-D:lol:
> 
> BL2033.
> 
> P.S: Dont worry if there was ever anything wrong with a betta, i will notify you or the owner ASAP.





> Neil D.
> LOL copperarabian!
> 
> That is plain silly!


I'm a little paranoid about stuff like that, and better safe then sorry LOL


----------



## bettalover2033

copperarabian said:


> I'm a little paranoid about stuff like that, and better safe then sorry LOL



I agree! You should anything anytime you want to. Also i noticed that i should specify a little more before being too sure no one will get scared lol.

-BL2033


----------



## copperarabian

*@bettalover2033

*yeah, the word invasion kinda freaked me out at first lol 

My mom also works with critically ill dying kids and baby's all the time so my mind tends to go straight to the worst scenario XD


----------



## mickos

*do not disturb*

hey what you want?
View attachment 31547


----------



## kalae

randomness 060.1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

ryuk with the feed me face i wake up to every morning


----------



## Neil D

Lo thsts cute


----------



## Shimizoki

Can it be edited...

This fish belongs to Copperarabian:


----------



## Tikibirds

"IM AWAKE. WHAT MORE DO U WANT?"


----------



## fightergirl2710

@ shimizoki: Lol! That looks like you captured the betta personality perfectly! XD


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

These are so cute!


----------



## Neil D

Haha shimizoki, that is hysterical!!!!!!


----------



## beaver999

Betta photo bomb. 








(I was trying to get a pic of the female. :lol: )


----------



## beaver999

Oops, double post.


----------



## mickos

every day I see them together in similar positions


----------



## metalbetta

You wanna see some photo bombs? 





































Allllll Mew. Makes me miss my girls... :/


----------



## bettalover2033

Shimizoki said:


> Can it be edited...
> 
> This fish belongs to Copperarabian:


Wow thats really funny!!! Haha


----------



## betta dude

Shimizoki said:


> Can it be edited...
> 
> This fish belongs to Copperarabian:


 hope he dosnt shoodawhoop us:lol:


----------



## Potato123

This is when I first got Potato here.

I bet he's saying "A PINK plant! Reeally!?"


----------



## bettalover2033

Haha thats cute!


----------



## Neil D

That made me :rofl:


----------



## Potato123

I see that same expression everyday when I feed him too :lol:


----------



## mjoy79

Ross must not be much of a Cowboys fan. Haha


----------



## caroro

Winston way back when he was still a puppy. Checking out the fish. He loved to watch the dwarf gouramis swimming aroun









Eastwood and a guppy fry. all like *>8(* and **









Same guppy, sporting her awesome goatee with her usual ** face









Eastwood and the female blue gourami that had the biggest crush on him. She used to follow him around everywhere. She was never interested in mating with the male gourami I provided for her, but she'd always turn sideways for Eastwood to try to get him to mate with her. He showed no interest in her, and tolerated/ignored her well.









here's another of them two again:









Not bettas, but you know.. still funny  Kiss butt!









And lastly, Eastwood again... this time glaring at the algae disc like, "Wtf is this ****??"


----------



## Neil D

Omg that is ridiculous! "Mom. MOM! MMOOOOMMM!!! the gourami...ITS TOUCHING ME! ITS TOUCHING MEEEE!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## caroro

Neil D said:


> Omg that is ridiculous! "Mom. MOM! MMOOOOMMM!!! the gourami...ITS TOUCHING ME! ITS TOUCHING MEEEE!!!!!!!!!!"


Eastwood: "I'm not touching you! not touching!! NOT TOUCHING!! LALALALALA "


----------



## fightergirl2710

caroro said:


> Eastwood: "I'm not touching you! not touching!! NOT TOUCHING!! LALALALALA "


The gourami's feeler looks like she's trying to shove him away too XD


----------



## caroro

She was rubbing on his back and bothering him (again with the ploys to mate) prior to this photo. So he started glaring at her while she just baaaacked away sloooowly and he flared at her. Actually, it was the first time I had ever seen him flare at any of the other fish in his tank (other than his own reflection).


----------



## fightergirl2710

At least he was cool about it! He must have been bugged by her groping lol!


----------



## Neil D

*awkward silence*


----------



## fightergirl2710

Get over it Neil, he's a fish


----------



## caroro

Unfortunately his flaring only made her more desperate 8)


----------



## fightergirl2710

Ooh! She liked the bad boys XD


----------



## caroro

You betcha! xDDD


----------



## Neil D

Omg this is so strange. In times like these walk away slowly....


----------



## caroro

Funny pics of my new boy:

trying to eat his own face xD









smoking a cigar


----------



## Neil D

Rofl he's beautiful!


----------



## hermeh

all these pics are so funny
lol


----------



## Dragonlady

One of my bettas that hatched 3 months ago thinks he is a comedian.;-)


----------



## Tisia

a bit dark and blurry, but his little face makes me giggle


----------



## Neil D

His face is funny


----------



## fightergirl2710

He looks like he's singing a happy song lol!


----------



## Neil D

He's singing, "I'm a happy happy horse, happy happy happy horse."


----------



## BetterBetta

Reminds me of a ^.^ face


----------



## CodeRed

Aija, Audi, and Krafty.


----------



## fightergirl2710

I love the I'ma beat chyu face XD


----------



## smellsfishie

Eggie photo bombing as I am trying to get a pic of Dash.

View attachment 33518


Twinkle photo bombing Dash...

View attachment 33519


Sparkle semi-photo bombing Dash. She just wanted to be in the picture.

View attachment 33520


----------



## EverythingNice55

LOLOLOLOL! I read ALL of them! These are HILARIOUS! Man, I wish I could find my camera, then I would have a few funny pictures!!


----------



## bettalover2033

smellsfishie said:


> Eggie photo bombing as I am trying to get a pic of Dash.
> 
> View attachment 33518
> 
> 
> Twinkle photo bombing Dash...
> 
> View attachment 33519
> 
> 
> Sparkle semi-photo bombing Dash. She just wanted to be in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 33520



The last female CT in the picture is really nice! CT's are truly my Favorite tail type.

-BL2033


----------



## smellsfishie

bettalover2033 said:


> The last female CT in the picture is really nice! CT's are truly my Favorite tail type.
> 
> -BL2033


Thank you  That's miss "Dash"


----------



## EverythingNice55

Arghhh! I can't get my pictures on here!!


----------



## dragonflie

Mid yawn....


----------



## Impolite

dragonflie said:


> mid yawn....


i love this


----------



## EverythingNice55

"Hey, beautiful! What are you doing in a place like this? Oh...... Wait a second....."


----------



## Neil D

Lol mid yawn and the other thingy ROFL


----------



## remiska28

mjoy79 said:


> Ross must not be much of a Cowboys fan. Haha


Eerily the bear and betta can be brothers


----------



## Tisia

looks like he's saying: "pictures, again? *sigh*"


----------



## fightergirl2710

Why he no pink anymore tisia?? *cries*


----------



## Tisia

lol, he still kind of is in certain lights


----------



## GreenTea

Some gems..





























I has a foodz!










Also is the grumpiest betta ever..


----------



## fightergirl2710

Lol! He no like his cup XD


----------



## demonr6

*Polo, saved from the dragons maw..*

I was able to catch a better pic this time of Polo chilling in the dragon decoration in his tank. I was not able to catch him all the way in though where you could just see his face but this is a better one than the last when we was halfway out. 

I did submit it for the monthly photo contest too.


----------



## Dragonlady




----------



## bettalover2033

dragonflie said:


> Mid yawn....



I really like this picture! His scales are so evenly placed. He looks like he came from aquabid.

-BL2033


----------



## BlueEyes

Frontal pictures of bettas flaring makes me laugh way too hard. My mom is looking at me like I'm crazy.


----------



## dragonflie

BlueEyes said:


> Frontal pictures of bettas flaring makes me laugh way too hard. My mom is looking at me like I'm crazy.


What, betta cheeks are funny!!


----------



## BlueEyes

They look so angry, but it's too cute to take seriously.


----------



## dragonflie

View attachment 34748


----------



## Neil D

ROFL dragonflie!!


----------



## regenfliege

Castiel the day I brought him home XD
View attachment 64632


----------



## ktlelia

I posted this in the betta art a while ago. I was playing with Photoshop...


----------



## Noush

Star










Again


----------



## ktbrew

This is Rosey. First her body looks weird in this pic & she looks like shes saying "I KNOW this woman didnt just take my photo before I had my morning coffee!"


----------



## ktbrew

"Omg! Wait I wasn't ready! Take another one!"


----------



## bettasaur

Y U IN MY HOUSE, SNAIL?!


----------



## Maddybelle

Hide, the crazy food monster has the camera out again!!!


----------



## emeraldmaster

Pika Boo!


I cannot help but laugh at this one!


----------



## Perry the platypus

"Excuse me! You get out of my face before I get feisty!":lol: It's my best.
View attachment 68966


----------



## Setsuna

bettasaur said:


> Y U IN MY HOUSE, SNAIL?!


your avatar is betta is beast nice red devil


----------



## Setsuna

emeraldmaster said:


> Pika Boo!
> 
> 
> I cannot help but laugh at this one!


looks like he died or dieing


----------



## amyteee

Taro hiding under IAL  RIP cutie pie.

And Jiro being very grumpy!


----------



## logisticsguy




----------



## amyteee

Forgot to add this one XD


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Here is a pic of my new Betta, Fairy. She looks pretty mad in this photo LOL.


----------



## Dragonlady

First Kiss


----------



## Perry the platypus

amyteee said:


> Forgot to add this one XD


That one made me spit out my water.


----------



## Gryphon

amyteee said:


> Forgot to add this one XD


Oh my goodness that is ADORABLE! :-D I can't stop laughing.


----------



## amyteee

Perry the platypus said:


> That one made me spit out my water.


Bahaha! Fishychap Von Yorkshire.


----------



## bettasaur

Setsuna said:


> your avatar is betta is beast nice red devil


Thank you!


----------



## emeraldmaster

Setsuna, my Red was and is not about to die! I resent the fact that you would even sugest that! He was simply ticked off at the camera and popped his head out from under the filter.


----------



## Viva

emeraldmaster said:


> Setsuna, my Red was and is not about to die! I resent the fact that you would even sugest that! He was simply ticked off at the camera and popped his head out from under the filter.


It honestly looks dead lol. I was actually scared when I first saw it.


----------



## coolprave

:-D


----------



## twinjupiter

"Jazz Hands!!"









"What do you mean you want to take pictures of the corydoras? I'm much cuter!"


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

"Hmm, what's this?"










"Let's taste it!"


----------



## twissfish

coolprave said:


> :-D


Your betta has cute red lipstick. lol :-D


----------



## coolprave

hehe Thanks he looks sooo girly hehe :thumbsup:


----------



## twissfish

He's so adorable. I just want to squeeze him.


----------



## coolprave

:BIGhappy:


----------



## bryzy

Mom,I was sleeping. Get the fudge out of here.
View attachment 71074
like mom now.


----------



## BeckyFish97

*WARNING: my sense of humor is a little debateable*

I don't mean to offend anyone with this pic, it isnt specifically my fish, but I thought what the hey, creative mood-lets use it 
Just picking up on one of my pet peeves-haters gon hate


----------



## rubinthebetta

I just came across this photo that I took a while back:

View attachment 71134

What are _you_ lookin' at?


----------



## Syriiven

These are so cute and so funny!! been encouraged to share mine.

"...*GLARE*"










Not so much a funny pic, but everytime I see his upper lip it looks like a moustache or like he got halfway through some black lipstick









Not so funny, more of an 'aww'

-sigh-









Does anyone remember Feifel Goes West? And the cat learning how to do the lAAAAAAAAAZy eye~~~!!









Sorry for the pic spam


----------



## lilchiwolf

Derp Fish


----------



## twolovers101

Because we all love the grumpy fish face xD


----------



## RoMay

Kaoru ninja style


----------



## majesticstorm

Oi! Can't you see I'm trying to get away from the camera?!


----------



## horsyqueen

The first one is a usual camera shoot with Rose. As soon as they camera comes he dashes round the front of the tank. Its as if hes saying hes too fast for the camera.

Rose is now facing totally away from the camera as if hes in a bad mood before of it.


----------



## sainthogan

You can't see me...


----------



## sainthogan

Oops, let me try that again.

You can't see me....


----------



## Soriel

*Let's Kissy Kissy!*

Can I bump up this old thread instead of making a new one? I love seeing funny pics of Bettas!

View attachment 585770


----------



## Tree

holy crap... this is an old thread... oops well too late now ^^; and Soriel, that is one cute picture of him kissing.Haha









One of the funny pictures of Perch, but she passed on. I still have pictures to remember her by. <3


----------



## Elleth

Eowyn the spaz:









Elendil flopping onto his lilypad:









Arausio being a sucker fish:


----------



## DangerousAngel

YAY! Thanks for bumping! I just went through the whole thread!! I shall be back!!


----------



## Tree

it is fun to see goofy photos of them. HAHAHA Elleth that second one made me crack up for some reason. reminds me of when a cat is about to fall off a ledge. XD


----------



## Elleth

Lol thanks! He's a bit of a ham.


----------



## goldenretriever

As long as we're bumping this old thread...










_Do you like my new shade of black lipstick? It's called "Night Owl"._


----------



## Tree

Hahahahahaha!!! That FACE and that lipstick. =P


----------



## tiffanylucky

My female Tiffy was camera shy.


----------



## Innerbeauty

Kitty Whiskers said:


> My mom's cat Autumn sniffing Gary my male Betta as Kitty my female Betta watches. It is like they are talking to her. In the other picture Autumn looks shocked as if to say "You will never guess what those fish just told me!" LOL



Ohhh my gosh! I know this is a really old post, but that made me swallow my coffee wrong and almost pee. That cat is HYSTERICAL! :lol:

Funny pictures!!! I want more!


----------

